# Thordendal - Toki wartooth



## Desecrated (Apr 27, 2007)

VS





More evidence:


----------



## distressed_romeo (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## Grom (Apr 27, 2007)

I absolutely love their silly pictures. They do not care for their public image, which adds to their badassness. (neologism FTW !)


----------



## Rick (Apr 27, 2007)

Meshuggah rules.


----------



## Loomer (Apr 27, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> Meshuggah rules.



Q F F'n T..


----------



## oompa (Apr 27, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> Meshuggah rules.



!


----------



## Hellraizer (Apr 27, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> Meshuggah rules.


----------



## Tzoni (Apr 27, 2007)

Grom said:


> I absolutely love their silly pictures. They do not care for their public image, which adds to their badassness. (neologism FTW !)



Dude, Meshuggah=Badassness


----------



## Loomer (Apr 27, 2007)

To me, that is one of the great things about those guys. They are very, very serious about the music and the art it is, but they still know how to take the piss out of themselves. Just watch the backstage movie off Rare Trax  

The "Fuck my foot" part is hilarious


----------



## Ror3h (Apr 27, 2007)

Loomer said:


> To me, that is one of the great things about those guys. They are very, very serious about the music and the art it is, but they still know how to take the piss out of themselves. Just watch the backstage movie off Rare Trax
> 
> The "Fuck my foot" part is hilarious




Haha yeah, and the part where Jens is eating and saying random shit with his mouth full, that cracks me up every time


----------



## Grom (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm a true fan of the "headbang" moment on pop music !


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 28, 2007)

Everytime I see jens I get reminded to go home and clean my dildo, I love to masturbate to there movie.


----------



## swedenuck (Apr 28, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> Everytime I see jens I get reminded to go home and clean my dildo, I love to masturbate to there movie.


----------



## ManBeast (Apr 28, 2007)

hahahahaaha

Cant wait for the new album...hope somebody takes some good footage of their new tracks on the summer festivals too.


----------



## skinhead (Apr 28, 2007)

I love the "chaosphere" and the "nothing", neurotica solo kicks my head so bad!


----------



## Mastodon (Apr 28, 2007)

It's what I've thought from the very beginning.


----------



## AVH (Apr 28, 2007)

ManBeast said:


> hahahahaaha
> 
> Cant wait for the new album...hope somebody takes some good footage of their new tracks on the summer festivals too.


 

I wouldn't hold my breath if I were you, but if they do at all it'll only one or two max. They gotta keep the people stoaked for the release. I'm sure there's very heavy stuff coming our way soon enough.


----------

